# Is stall freshener safe to use??



## littleflower

I just bought some sweet pdz for the goat barn...it has been so snowy/rainy/muddy/wet that everything just seems so damp, which is, in turn, enhancing the smell. I use mulch hay for bedding, but on the pkg it says that it's not safe to ingest. Even though they have plenty of delicious, green, leafy hay in their manger, they just love to eat (of course) the mulch hay. :veryangry: So I'm not sure if it would be safe to sprinkle it on the bedding, if they'll be turning around and munching on it. Any adviice?


----------



## Squires

I have a deep-pack bedding system where I keep adding fresh bedding on top of the old. My roof sprung a few leaks this winter (time to replace roof) and the extra moisture does make for a damper, less "sweet" smelling barn! 
:GAAH: 
What I was taught to use in 4H in New England for deep-pack bedding, and works very well, is to sprinkle barn-lime on any damp spots, and then put down a fresh layer of bedding. If you want to, you can shovel out any really damp or soggy spots before you put down the next layer (with my barn right this minute, that might mean half the pen-space!). onder: 

The stuff to use is the agricultural lime or barn lime. Ground up limestone. There is a gritty barn lime that is fine, too - meant for dairy barns with concrete floors -- works on concrete but no problem if it goes into the bedding/compost mix.

The lime absorbs odors, changes the acidity of the compost/underlayer-of-bedding and generally absorbs ammonia odors, which are the irritating fumes that come up out of soiled bedding. 

NEVER USE Anhydrous lime!!! NEVER use the stuff meant for mixing concrete! That stuff burns the skin. 

Agricultural lime, garden lime, hydrated lime, even the calcium supplements they add to cattle feed. All of these are a good bet, and are harmless if eaten by goats. Remember, they are best used under a sprinkle, or more, of clean bedding.

You might want to remove the goats from their stalls/pens before you sprinkle the lime powder on the bedding -- that powder is irritating to inhale. Move the goats out, sprinkle your garden- or barn-lime, and then put on a fresh layer of bedding and return the goats to their home. IF they do eat it, all they get is a bit more calcium in their diet, and it buffers their tummies. 

Some people even offer a bit of lime on the side free-choice for those that want it. Alongside the baking soda and minerals. Seriously.
:whatgoat: 
Think of your barn floor and the deep-pack bedding as "Lasagna compost" and make sure you remove it every 2-3 years or so.  

Lime is one of the best ways to keep a warm bed under your animals all winter. Spring is the test of a really well made deep-pack bedding though- if it is stinky or not. If stinky, add lime. 
:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

If it says not safe to ingest I would not use it. 
I had found this on Wikipedia but have not tried it yet. ....
Lime is used for gardening and disinfecting and drying out moist, smelly areas. It is a component of calcium carbonate and is used to enrich the soil or disinfect barns. It is not harmful to animals or insects of any kind. It is not a pesticide as some think. It only enriches the soil and helps vegetables or fruit grow better. Calcium Carbonate is a dietary supplement that many people take daily for their bones. However, do not eat lime as I'm sure the taste is awful. Anything in extremely large quantities will hurt anyone or anything. If your dog or cat licks it, rest assured they won't do it twice.
If you do make sure you get the Calcium Carbonate type of lime which is just crushed limestone. I think there are other kinds that might not be safe. Check with your local Tractor Supply Co or Livestock supplier.


----------



## cyanne

I have used sweet pdz for the goats and the chickens with no problems. It is just a mixture of lime, clay, and diotomaceous earth. Never had any of the goats even show any interest in eating it, and they certainly won't try to lick it up off the ground anyway. I just sprinkle it on the damp spots and it mixes in with the bedding.

Works pretty good, but I recently switched to the barn lime because it was cheaper.


----------



## WEPEEPS

I've been using Stall-Dry at the suggestion of my breeder and my vet. It works great and also helps keep down lice and fleas. (I've used this stuff with my horses for years.) I cover it with a light coating of cedar shaving bedding. The kind I use is dust free. The goats have been doing well with it.


----------



## staceylwolf

I use Sweet PDZ in my stalls and I've never had them try to eat it. I put in down on the bare floor and then cover it with bedding.


----------

